# Mccormick & co



## monsterdigger

Anybody collect Mccormick and co bottles, anyone know years or values? I have four different kinds, all clear and about 5" tall. They are all cork top bottles. I can provide pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Jacob, I have a few McCormicks.[] A few are pretty rare and bring good money. Most bring $1 to $6. The two in the middle run in between the high and lows. The pumpkin seed brings $35 to $45, and the one with the script $35. I was told by a McCormick nut who has about 50 different McCormick bottles that the script bottle is a poison.


----------



## monsterdigger

Hey capsoda thanks for the post. I think that them old mccormick bottles look the coolest. Mine are all crystal clear just like yours. I have four different kinds. Two of them are the same i see in your photo. My best one is about 5" tall and the side seems stop below the lip and the front is embossed: Mccormick & Co. MFG Chemists Balto MD. Im guessing its a late 1800's poison or medicine bottle?????????? anyway merry christmas capsoda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........................Jake


----------



## capsoda

Theres also supposed to be a cobalt McCormick poison but I haven't seen one.

 Merry Christmas Jake


----------



## Jim

That's a nice assortment, Cap! I know of at least three different McCormick poisons. There is a cobalt triangle with the bee logo, which comes in cork and screw cap. I have one of those. There is a clear, triangular one which I believe contained laudanum. I think that may be the one you have, Jake. The rarest one is a really cool pumpkinseed in bright green, also with the bee. That one is worth some cash, unfortunately I don't have one (yet) [&o] Some other McCormick bottles likely contained poisons and were labeled. They sure made a huge assortment of bottles for us collectors to dig up and enjoy! Jim


----------



## capsoda

Hey Jim, My wife keeps all the cobalt in *HER* cobalt collection so I had forgotten about this one. I've seen the green pumpkin seed and a clear trianglar plain and with the bee.


----------



## madman

great pictures cap!!! also some beautiful bottles! im speechless !! great digs bro  mike


----------



## cowseatmaize

I just saw a new one on ebay. It's not mine but it could be yours if your interested. It's got a day+. It's something about Bee Brand with an embossed bee but a different type than the ones I see here. It's a nice SCA flask.
Mcormick & Co. Bee Bottle
 I almost feel like getting it for myself but your probably more interested in it.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Wow, I hope you saw it. $24+ and counting!! 1.5 hours to go.


----------



## capsoda

Thanks for the heads up Eric but its already pased what its worth. Or at least what I would pay. Thanks again.


----------



## kastoo

What is this McCormick worth?  Thanks...


----------



## capsoda

Hey Kevin, Nice flask. You don't see those as often as the rectangular bottles but they are still pretty common. $6 to $10


----------



## Flaschenjager

Hi McCormick posters -
 Included in this photo below are a couple of my McCormick's that I've dug. Warren, I also have the one with the script writing and tapered top in clear (laying down on left). I've always liked it, but they won't even bring $5 on eBay, at least lately. The other is the aqua, (4") triangular shaped one in the foreground. Baltimore folks and members here say it's quite common, but I've never seen or dug another. 

 BTW - On the right, in the back is a (4 3/4") F. BROWN'S / ESS OF / JAMAICA GINGER / PHILADa smooth base, I dug recently with a large chunk of glass hanging on the inside. Then a pontiled puff I bought at an antique show recently and way over on the left is an example of one of the many stoppers I dug in the past couple of months. The amber (1 1/8") bottle was given to my 4 yr. old son at our bottle show and is included to add a little and I do mean little, color.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Hey Meech, I'll give you 5 bucks apiece for them all day long.[]If you come across any I don't already have I will take them off your hands.

 Let me know if you come across any more of those Lafayette fruit jar lids.[]


----------



## Flaschenjager

Hey *Warren* -
 I still have two of the Lafayette lids that I was going to throw on good ol eBay soon. They are on there quite often (last time I checked - which was a while ago) and you can pick them up for very little. Why are you looking for them? Do you have some 'profile' variations that need a closure? [] The metal part of the closure is the hard part to find.


----------



## capsoda

I got this one Meech. Its dug, can you believe it. Bought $400 worth of fruit jars, all blown for $75. The Lafayette was in the box. Now I need a top. If I can't find the metal I can repop one.[]


----------



## kastoo

thanks!  dug it last week.


----------

